# Engineering wanted



## Morix (27/10/21)

Good day members!

Im looking for a engineer that can help me with some customizations on my tube mech, to be more specific, in the button housing things like the contact pin, threads etc.

I'll provide the minerals (copper/silver)

Thank you.


----------

